# Registrierung und Hostiing von BY domains?



## zauberertz (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

Hat jemand Ahnung wo man By Domains kaufen und hosten kann?

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2004)

Hier: http://www.nic.by/indexeng.html ?


----------



## zauberertz (23. Januar 2004)

schon richtig aber wo wird die dann gehostet und wie funktioniert die registreierung?


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2004)

Sind das nicht ähnlich wie die .tk Domains einfach nur Domains, die man registriert und umleitet ?

Primär haben Domains nichts mit Hosting zu tun.


----------

